# Who remembers... ?



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Woolworth*
Fond memories._

When I was nine years old, my parents and aunts & uncles chipped in at Christmas, to buy me my first train set.
It was purchased from _F.W. Woolworth._
The same set was in a drug store window down the street, but was $4 more.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

We didn't have a Woolworth's or a Ben Franklin. We had a big Kresge's dime store downtown. Those later became K-Mart.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

When the Woolworth in our town was closing they has massive discounts. My wife went there almost every day. Not sure we needed what she was buying, but she couldn't resist the bargains.
River Leaf has a nice O gauge model Woolworth, but it's currently on back order. This is a different building kit, but I asked Andre for a Woolworth sign.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Truly a storehouse of warm fuzzy memories, them and McCrory's. The lunch counters were a banquet fit for a king. Tootsie toy cars were a nickel...a quarter could buy you a fleet. They sold parakeets, too.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not to be outdone, our little town sported a local Woolworth knock off... WELLWORTH 5 & 10...
I was always attracted to their candy counter that had a big display of broken
up Hershey's chocolate.

Don


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> We had a big Kresge's dime store downtown. Those later became K-Mart.


We had a Kresge's as well.
I believe we called it "The Five & Dime".
It was on a busy downtown corner, and when us kids walked to town, we'd cut through Kresge's instead of walking around the corner... gave us a great excuse to check out all the cool stuff.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Up here, Kresge’s became K-Mart, Woolworths became Woolco (and subsequently Woolco became Walmart).....

The Woolworth name changed in 1997 to Venator Group, and in 2001 to Foot Locker....


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

When I lived in a suburb of Columbus, Ohio, we lived near the Lane Ave Shopping center and behind the Kresge store was a small computer store (Micro Center). It eventually took over the building that Kresge vacated! When I lived near Mound, MN (78-88) there was always a Ben Franklin store! Mound was a small town devastated when Tonka Toys move manufacturing elsewhere.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was getting my teeth straightened in the later 1950s and we had to travel to Sheridan, WY to see the orthodontist, usually monthly. We'd usually get lunch at the F.W. Woolworth "dime store"...either egg salad or ham salad sandwich for me. Then I'd often get to pick out a model airplane to build. Never had a Woolworth in my home town.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

We have to have a Woolworth with snow (truly Canadian)


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I think it was Wanamaker's in Philadelphia had a giant train layout.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ben Franklin for us.


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

We where lucky I guess. We had a Kresge's, W.T. Grant, Newberry's, Woolwirth and a Noah's Ark, Montgumery Wards and Sears and Roebuck and they all had trains at Christmas time. Back then you could find store personell to help you out and they cared about your satisfaction. Today it's hard to find anybody to help you oput.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

flyerrich said:


> We where lucky I guess. We had a Kresge's, W.T. Grant, Newberry's, Woolwirth and a Noah's Ark, Montgumery Wards and Sears and Roebuck and they all had trains at Christmas time. Back then you could find store personell to help you out and they cared about your satisfaction. Today it's hard to find anybody to help you oput.


Not a store like Woolworth's, but I have found very helpful and knowledgeable staff at most Ace Hardware stores. I've had lots of help when asking questions about various home repair projects.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Woolco and Monkey Wards.



Amazon.com


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Stumpy said:


> Woolco and Monkey Wards.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I might just grab one.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I lived in Manhattan and there was a Woolworth's on the first floor of a building on 86th St and 3rd Ave,(below the 3rd Ave El) with apartments above it and butting up next to it was a W.T. Grant's in the same type of building. Woolworth's had a frozen custard machine that they served in a pilsner glass with a spoon and you could get chocolate or strawberry syrup on it. As a kid it was to die for.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Amazon.com


I didn't know it was local. 

I didn't know that LHS existed.


----------



## tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

You need a scale Steve McQueen for that, unlesss that's him in grey; 1 in 16 chance the green roadster is his.



Lehigh74 said:


> View attachment 560782


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I remember them in what was the Queen City. Next town over from me. Woolworth had Macys too. It was the place to go shopping before all the Malls went up.

Georgie slept there I have seen the bed, he and his troops roamed right through my backyard on the way to the Watchung mountains to spy the British.
A big battle took place around my area.
I been to where George stood to spy them coming in off Sandy Hook into the NY harbor, and out of NYC into Jersey. Washington Rock. 
We lost that battle but it helped us win the war but it gave George and a lot of troops to retreat to the mountains. 
If George didn't find out about the trap the British set, and the troops left behind didn't put a good fight holding them we all might be flying a different flag. 
There is an online book detailing what went on around my area, I can't find it right now.
The Battle of Short Hills
For those who have the time,
The wiki explains the battle, but it is not like the online book explaining specific names and spots that are familiar with me.








Battle of Short Hills - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

tiger said:


> You need a scale Steve McQueen for that, unlesss that's him in grey; 1 in 16 chance the green roadster is his.


The green fastback Mustang. Bullitt.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Woolworths or as my Gramma always said.'the Five and Dime"...My Aunt Mary worked at Grants Department Store in Cathage, NY for years until they went belly up and we had Greens Dept Store in Oswego NY....those Hot Dog Rollers, Popcorn Machine, and Malt Mixers worked overtime when we boys would show up!! These stores always had Christmas Train displays the day after Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Lehigh74 said:


> When the Woolworth in our town was closing they has massive discounts. My wife went there almost every day. Not sure we needed what she was buying, but she couldn't resist the bargains.
> River Leaf has a nice O gauge model Woolworth, but it's currently on back order. This is a different building kit, but I asked Andre for a Woolworth sign.
> View attachment 560782


I see the Bullet mobile, wonder if he's in a car chase


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Miller Engineering Animation MIE442002 Small Woolworth Sign, HO and N Scales


F.W. Woolworth was a retail company that was one of the original pioneers of the five-and-dime store. Sadly the 5&10 stores are long gone. This sign is unique in that it has the ability to be mounted two different ways. It can be mounted as a regular roof top billboard or, because we have added...




factorydirecthobbies.com


----------



## Opus (Jan 14, 2020)

There was not a Woolworths in our town. We had a W.T.Grants and a five and dime called Harts. We also had a Western Auto .


----------



## GD&C (Nov 24, 2021)

LateStarter said:


> We had a Kresge's as well.
> I believe we called it "The Five & Dime".
> It was on a busy downtown corner, and when us kids walked to town, we'd cut through Kresge's instead of walking around the corner... gave us a great excuse to check out all the cool stuff.


We had Woolworth's and Kresge's (We called it "Kress's") less than a block apart. Kress's was not actually on the corner, it wrapped around the Elite Pool Hall, North of the pool hall on 8th Ave, West of it on 9th St. We did the same thing - shortcut through the store.Thanks for the memories....GD&C


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I realize this is a 6 month old thread but I remember a Kress store as well as a Kresge.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Yes we're a world of chains and franchises now. To a large degree at least...


----------



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

i remember Woolco here at Christmas having 2 HO train layouts running on 4x8 tables and 2 HO (AFX) racecar tracks running on 4x8 tables too... I would LOVE to go shopping with my parents and 'wish" i could get one for Xmas... I did get a train set when I was around 10-12, a Cox military set.. See them and parts once in awhile on ebay....


----------



## Opus (Jan 14, 2020)

I remember going with my father to the Western Auto store in our town to test the tv tubes in the store tube tester. If the tv wasn't working dad would take the back off the tv and see which ones were not lit up. Then we would take them out and go to Western Auto and test them . If they were no good we would buy new ones .


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Opus said:


> There was not a Woolworths in our town. We had a W.T.Grants and a five and dime called Harts. We also had a Western Auto .


Carthage NY had Western Auto as well with Woolworths & Grants...where abouts were you located?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

If you spent any time in western PA before the 90's you probably remember Glosser Brothers.

In St Louis, there was Grandpa's.

Valley Fair in Jersey.

Filene's in Boston


----------



## TomFromMo (Aug 9, 2016)

We had G.C. Murphy for our 5&10. I always used the back entrance as it dropped you right into the toy department. We also







had WT Grants. One of these days I plan to do a scratch build of this section of our downtown for the downtown portion of my layout.


----------

